# RUSTBURG,VA-F-ISABELLA-6YR-#1225851 VERY FRIENDLY



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Isabella URGENT Appomattox County Dog Pound's Web Page
http://www.humanecampbell.rescuegroups.com/animals/detail?

AnimalID=1225851
Location: Appomattox Animal Control Facility
Name: Isabella URGENT Appomattox County Dog Pound
Status: Available for Adoption (adoption info)
Species: Dog
Breed: German Shepherd Dog (medium coat)
Sex: Female (spayed)
General Potential Size: Large
Current Age: 6 Years (best estimate)
Activity Level: Moderately Active
Indoor or Outdoor: Indoor and Outdoor
Good with People: Very Friendly
Good with Dogs: Yes
Good with Kids: Yes
Housetrained: Yes
Description:
Isabella was brought in to a county pound because, according to her family, she "snapped." I spent some time with Isabella on February 10, a week after she was given up. My assessment is that she is a wonderful, albeit high-strung, German Shepherd who needs a physical exam, to lose 20 pounds, and to be placed in a home with older children and a GSD lover. She moves with the gait of a dog who may have early arthitic problems due to overweight or hip problems. Either issue would be aided with weight loss. This is a lovely girl, in my opinion, and she seemed fine with the older child who was visiting the pound yesterday, as well as other dogs. Apply online to adopt.

** Apply online at http://www.humanecampbell.org.
Please read our adoption guidelines before you apply to adopt **

The Humane Society for Campbell County, Inc.
P. O. Box 659
Rustburg, Virginia 24588



Looks like the HS is courtesy posting...
I also looked up the Pound's contact info:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/VA475.html
Appomattox County Animal Pound 
P.O. Box 863 
3074 Morning Star Road 
Appomattox, VA 24522 
Phone: 434-352-7922

Looks like the HS helps in adopting the dogs as this Pound can only adopt locally...but if outside the county...the dog is tranferred to the HS to be adopted through them...

"The adoption fee is only $5.00 for cats and dogs. You must sign an Adoption Agreement that states you will spay/neuter your pet within 30 days of adoption, if applicable. Appomattox County can only adopt out to Appomattox County residents and residents in adjoining counties. However, we are able to transfer animals to Humane Societies and Rescue Groups. Once an animal is transferred, adoption fees will reflect Rescue or Humane Society's adoption fees. If you have any questions about our adoption policy or need information, please email us at http://[email protected]"


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Wowww, how easy to give up on a dog for people. How can they feel ok after they dump their baby? Just for one snap and give up the dog. I can't understand this guys, anyway it makes me feel really sad.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

what a beautiful girl, 5.00 adoption fee wow, I know nothing is done for the dog but wow...I hope someone can pull this pretty girl


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

still listed and URGENT


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

I got Remington from this shelter....the humane society is great to work with.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

What a beautiful face! I just do not understand!!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Big Bump!! Looks so eager...like she is waiting to be given a mission!!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Look at that HUGE tongue! LOL! Anybody want some kisses!?!?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: RUSTBURG,VA-F-ISABELLA-6YR-#1225851 VERY FRIEN*


----------

